# Butterfly male and Elephant Ear female



## CosmicSyringe

Spawned 2/21
Hatched 2/23
Free swimming 2/25


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The mother is still on the mend :smile2:
Avizandum and Zubeia are the parents.


----------



## OrangeCrown

Super pretty parents!


----------



## pnwbetta

CosmicSyringe said:


> The mother is still on the mend :smile2:
> Avizandum and Zubeia are the parents.


Gorgeous fish. What coloration would you call the female?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Thanks guys, I am so proud of them!
As for coloring, I have no idea what Zubeia is - I only know Avizandum is butterfly because I was told.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Time for an update!
It's time for bed and in the morning, my fry will be 1 week old (from when they hatched).
I noticed a few dead fry near the beginning possibly because I removed the male too soon? Today I noticed 5 dead fry bodies
I've been cleaning minimally with a turkey baster and slowly adding to the water level. Most of what I clean is snail poop from the 3 nerite snails I put in there to be the clean up crew so I'm not even sure if it was worth adding them.
Yesterday I did a count and spotted about 40 fry. Originally I had guessed 30-40. Sadly I expect some more loss as this is my first time raising fry.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

A lot of the fry are acting strange, sitting on the bottom of the tank face first. I'm worried I did something wrong!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Yesterday I moved all the fry to their 20 gallon long grow out tank with only a couple gallons of water in it. 3/4 of them were not doing well, the other 1/4 seemed fine. I thought maybe putting them in some cleaner water would help.
Today I noticed a lot of deaths and inactive fry, about 1/4 are still acting normally.
I seriously have no idea what I'm doing, I am going to be devastated if they continue dying.


----------



## OrangeCrown

I'm so sorry you have lost some. Hopefully the ones that are left hang in there. Please keep us posted!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

More fry have passed but theres at least a few that are still okay. 😢
I am reconditioning mom and dad and will be attempting to spawn them again soon.


----------



## maeusespeck

Sorry for you that so many passed! I know that feeling too well, when they die for no reason. I think it's normal to loss some, but not the majority of them. Did you conditioning the water before adding it? I think it ist also important that it has the same temperatur. And dont worry about the snail poo, its way better than uneaten fry food


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I did condition the water and make sure the temperature was the same.
I thought maybe the snail poop would make the ammonia spike but that is good to know, thanks!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

There's about ten or so fry still alive, I think some will die but some seem to be doing well.
When I released momma into the spawning tank, I saw her and the dad wrap within 30mins, they really like each other.
Huge bubble nest this morning but no eggs yet I don't think.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

A few of the original fry are still doing well, unsure about the other 5 or so.
Tons of eggs in the bubble nest, removed mama this morning.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

A few more original fry passed but a few are still doing okay, I hope they make it. 🥺
Eggs all hatched as of tonight, Avizandum has been a super busy dad today. Theres way more fry than last time.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

3 original fry are still alive!
Most of the new fry are free swimming, I think tomorrow night will be time to remove Avizandum and feed the fry? I think there are maybe 100 fry this time so double compared to the first time.


----------



## OrangeCrown

Keepin my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Thanks OrangeCrown!
Everyone is is doing well today! I will remove Avizandum tonight and feed everyone


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Here's some of the new babies and one of the originals in separate photos ☺


----------



## Geekysoprano

It sounds like you're doing everything you can to take care of so many little guys! Very excited to see how they turn out with such gorgeous parents.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

All is well still  I love these little guys so much. 
So from what I've researched, I think I should add aeration or a sponge filter to the fry at 2 weeks of age?
I'm currently keeping the original 3 fry separate from the new fry. The 3 originals are about 2 weeks older but not much bigger. I'd appreciate advice on whether I should keep them separate or raise them all together.
I feed them 3 times a day which gives them plenty of time time to fill their bellies and digest each meal before the next.
I'll try to update daily.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

All is well with the fish but I am sick.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Of the originals, one is like twice the size of the other two. 
All fry are growing and doing well.
I think I'll get some photos tomorrow since it's the 3 week and 1 week mark for the fry


----------



## CosmicSyringe




----------



## Jimmythefish

What do you plan on doing with the fry if they survive to adulthood?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Jimmythefish said:


> What do you plan on doing with the fry if they survive to adulthood?


Hi Jimmythefish! 
I'd like to keep some females in a sister sorority and a male(separately), but will probably need to give the rest to my pet store to rehome. I'm sure there's at least 100 fry


----------



## Jimmythefish

Ok thanks for the info I am thinking about breeding my male and female but don’t know what to do if I’m successful


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Jimmythefish said:


> Ok thanks for the info I am thinking about breeding my male and female but don’t know what to do if I’m successful


No problem, make sure to check with your LFS or pet store to make sure they'll take your bettas if you have too many. I talked to the manager of my pet store and he said they would take them and rehome them.
I researched for months before I decided to attempt to breed and I only did so for myself. Make sure you have multiple sources of info and good luck.


----------



## CosmicSyringe




----------



## CosmicSyringe

This guy is the biggest of the original fry. It's hard to get a good photo but all his fins are developing and hes at least twice the size of his 2 siblings and 4 times the size of some of the newer fry. I still keep the 3 originals separate, idk if I should put them all together or not??? They can all see each other but dont share the same water.


----------



## maeusespeck

If he‘s so much bigger than some fry of the newer spawn I would not put them together. He could probably (try to) eat them, you could try and see what happen but if you have the space there is no need to try.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Size comparison between original fry.








More pictures of the bigger original fry. I wish I knew if this little fry will turn out to be a boy or a girl because I'd like to call him Zym/Azymondias if it's a boy.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Here's the big fry from the original spawn. My oroginal 3 are 5 weeks old today and the big spawn is 3 weeks old. 😍


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Many of the fry have their juvie stripes now. They're getting consistently more iridescent except for some that are staying light.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The big one I'm gonna start calling Azymondias whether they are a boy or girl. Here's Zym and one of his siblings.






















Oh my gosh so cute 😍 
And here's some of the other fry.
My dad thinks there are about 60, I think there are 60-80.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Checking in at 5 and 7 weeks old for the fry, doing fine. Saw one dead this week and one is struggling to swim. So many babies


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Oh yeah the original fry can easily eat flakes now but I still feed them bbs partially.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

A few fry are struggling, I'm kind of expecting there'll be a die off of the tiny ones. I put the struggles in a cup at the surface so they can get air a little easier though.
After I posted Sunday, I switched the 3 originals to a bigger(3 gallon critter keeper) container inside of the tank.








But then today I switched the decor around so the above picture isn't current. 
I took some photos of the originals while they were in a cup during the transfer. Can't see their blue and pink iridescence under this light though.

















Below is Azymondias in center, another original fry on the right, and a fry from the second batch in front.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

What will you do with all of the fry when they are grown? A giant sorority, I know! Give away a free betta fish fry to the winners of your contest you are starting!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I would love to give people fry after they are grown but I have never shipped or received a fish in the mail and I don't know if I ever will. I would worry too much about it. If I know people in person who want a fry (like my sister) I will give them away happily. I wish I could try to sell them for money but the shipping part really scares me plus I didn't originally spawn to make money, I did it because I wanted to for myself. I have no idea how much it even costs to ship live fish. 🤔
I have talked to the pet store in my area before attempting to spawn and I made sure they would help me if I have too many adults. They said yes they will help home them. It will be months from now before that point so hopefully the virus stuff will have cleared up a bit.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

Alright, I was just throwing an idea out there. Because while I was running this contest somebody messaged me and asking if they could give a free betta sketch to the winner. Did you get permission for you contest yet, BTW moderators like LOTS of details.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

That's a great idea, I would totally do something like that if I had the time right now but I'm doing an art challenge called Acrylic April where you try to paint something based on a word prompt(optional) every day. You should do sketches, it would be awesome. 💜
I messaged a moderator but that's it so far. Thanks for the advice! Can I copy parts of your challenge?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Size and color comparison of Zym and a sibling 🥰


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Zym and sibling from above


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

You can copy parts of my rules, just don't make it completely word for word. The mods don't like stuff like that.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

So many babies


----------



## Rana

Wow, that sure is a full tank! Look at all those fry, and they're growing up so cute, too. 

I'm not sure if you're still on the fence about Zym's sex, but I'll throw in my two cents and say they look female to me. You can check for sure with a flashlight, but I think I can see the shape of ovaries under their scales.


(Also, I was the person who offered art for Fish 4 sale's contest! I never heard back so it didn't end up happening, but if you're interested in having an art prize for the contest you're planning, send me a message and I'd be happy to work out the details~)


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

Sorry I forgot to reply to that message you sent, though I decided against giving prizes because I doubt you could ship overseas.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Zym definitely looks female right now, as do the other fry, but they're still so young I think. I could check with a flashlight for ovaries though like you said, Rana. I'm on close watch daily to make sure there's no fin nipping.
Rana, are you saying you'd be willing to do sketches of the betta winners in a contest? 😮


----------



## Rana

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply to that message you sent, though I decided against giving prizes because I doubt you could ship overseas.


No worries! I decided not to follow up because I figured you were busy or had decided against it, and I didn't want to bother you. 



CosmicSyringe said:


> Zym definitely looks female right now, as do the other fry, but they're still so young I think. I could check with a flashlight for ovaries though like you said, Rana. I'm on close watch daily to make sure there's no fin nipping.
> Rana, are you saying you'd be willing to do sketches of the betta winners in a contest? 😮


And yup! If there's not too many categories I'm offering to draw all of the first place winner's bettas, and if they're in the USA I can mail them the original drawing as well as uploading a scan to post online (If they're willing to let me know their address). If they're international unfortunately I can't afford shipping, so they- and anyone who doesn't want to tell me their address- would just get a digital file of the picture.

Just make sure to get a mod's permission, if you decide to offer this as a prize. And if you have more questions about the details or anything, please send me a PM, I lose track of threads pretty easily.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Wow Rana, you are so generous  thanks a bunch, you're awesome. I'm gonna be messaging the mods soon with my proposal (and at that point I'll message you) and if I get approved for a contest it'll be in about 2 weeks from now.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Update time! 6 weeks and 8 weeks old today!
There's 3 little ones who have trouble swimming still living in the cup at the surface so I make sure they eat enough and get air.
Last night I found a good sized fry that looked like his eye had been plucked out and was swimming in tight circles. I quickly scooped him up in a cup and I thought he would die overnight - thats how rough he was looking. But this morning he was swimming and acting fine and his eye looked normal except maybe like something might have been on it so after observing him for a few hours I let him back in with the rest of his siblings. I still haven't seen any biting, just chasing, so Idk what happened to that ones eye. Maybe I need to keep a closer eye on them. 🧐
The 3 originals are doing great, still growing well. I give them little bits of bloodworm or something thats mixed in with my flakes and they like it. Also giving the rest of the fry flakes regularly now and as my dad says, they are "digging it" so thats good. Not out of bbs yet but just want to wean them slowly.  
Filled the tank up full for the first time today and added in a few more little hides for them to explore. 😍


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Best photos of Zym I could get right now. Zym flares often at siblings, I am wondering if Zym is starting to become male. Is 2 months too soon for gender development and identification?















I think its funny that Zym looks like dad and the other two look like mom right now.






















So I'm wanting to move these 3 originals to my 6.7 gallon soon. But if Zym is a boy I will just move him for now.
Any thoughts/advice is helpful, I'm open ears.


----------



## maeusespeck

I would go with you and say he‘s a male 🤔 But as long as they are not harming each other you can move them together. To identify gender you can put a strong light behind them and try to see their ovaties, if you can see them their female. But thats sometimes a bit hard on darkbodyed fish. So you can go after form - females appear fuller than males. Photos how ovaries in bettas look like you can find on google.
Btw they look pretty cool already! You could try to pair two siblings when they are older - so you can get dumbos


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I had to separate all 3 of the originals. Once I removed Zym, the other 2 were chasing and staring each other down non stop. So they're all separate now and doing fine, though I think they may miss one another.
I could pair siblings for a new spawn but I'm not sure I'd want to try for elephant ears- I'm liking smaller finned better now as they have an easier time swimming. We will see! If all goes well as this spawn grows up and I feel like I did a good job raising them, then maybe.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I put Zyms 2 siblings in with the rest of the fry from the second spawn and they seem to be doing way better when there's so many fish instead of a few. One of them looks like it might be male and the other is looking possibly female but its too soon to know for sure. I better take pictures tomorrow as it will be their 7 and 9 week old day!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Here's a size comparison of Zubeia, Zym, and Avizandum.








Here's Zym being a gorgeous boy 😍 my beautiful baby dragon prince. He might be a full halfmoon based on the first photo. He's been making a bubble nest ever since I gave him his own tank space (just like his dad who always has a nest made).
























Here's sibs in the big wide world grow out tank. Brown algea started growing so I made a background so the sun doesn't shine in through the window into my tank. I painted some avatar related yin yang koi fish on some canvas and put plastic over it to protect it from water.















I think this is the one that might turn out to be a boy too, with slightly more length/growth to fins compared to the other.
















Here's the slightly smaller one.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The attachment photo is not the smallest sibling, its the other one that might be a boy. Didn't see it was attached there ugh 🙄


----------



## fishowner550

wow they are beautiful!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Home sweet home!








Hungry for dindin!









The bigger of the 2 larger sibs:








I think they might be a male. They paled in color a lot today.

The smaller if the 2 larger sibs:








I think this ones gonna be female.


Some of my fry have developed a problem swimming/staying upright. A couple yesterday and a couple more today. Maybe it's a swim bladder issue but im not sure. I feel bad. Their bodies have an S shape. I am keeping them in a cup on the surface to observe them.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

Can't feeding brine shrimp cause swim bladder issues?


----------



## Zellie

Congratulations!!! Zym is so beautiful! And so many babies! Loved reading your breeding story, thanks for sharing. I’m also trying to breed and reading your success is inspiring.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Can't feeding brine shrimp cause swim bladder issues?


I think it's overfeeding that can cause swim bladder issues. Idk  I've been sure not to overfeeding but maybe it wasn't a good idea to start giving them flakes.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

CosmicSyringe said:


> I think it's overfeeding that can cause swim bladder issues. Idk  I've been sure not to overfeeding but maybe it wasn't a good idea to start giving them flakes.


I'm still re-researching the subject but we were both right.


----------



## WellBetta

CosmicSyringe said:


> Home sweet home!
> View attachment 1017355
> 
> Hungry for dindin!
> View attachment 1017356
> 
> 
> The bigger of the 2 larger sibs:
> View attachment 1017357
> 
> I think they might be a male. They paled in color a lot today.
> 
> The smaller if the 2 larger sibs:
> View attachment 1017358
> 
> I think this ones gonna be female.
> 
> 
> Some of my fry have developed a problem swimming/staying upright. A couple yesterday and a couple more today. Maybe it's a swim bladder issue but im not sure. I feel bad. Their bodies have an S shape. I am keeping them in a cup on the surface to observe them.
> View attachment 1017360
> View attachment 1017359


In the second picture one of the fish in the foreground (blurry, on the left) is positioned just right with an open mouth so it looks like it's swallowing one of its siblings in the background. 😂


----------



## CosmicSyringe

WellBetta said:


> In the second picture one of the fish in the foreground (blurry, on the left) is positioned just right with an open mouth so it looks like it's swallowing one of its siblings in the background. 😂


Oh my gosh, thats too funny!! I see it


----------



## CosmicSyringe

This guys current color is so beautiful to me 😍 I know it'll change more but I'm in awe today of his colors. Its a little more violet in person, very pale still. I should start thinking of names for Zyms siblings - ideas are welcome! For this guy, maybe something like Cloud or Zephyr 🤔
For now I am calling him brother.





























"May I help you?" He says
















And I will call this one sister. 🥰








looks like she has a swimming buddy in this one:


----------



## X skully X

Love your painted background! You’re very talented 💜 I love looking at your fry tank they are so stinking cute and they really look like mom or dad so so awesome. Sorry about the babies you have to float, I hope they are already pulling through. It’s gotta be hard keeping an eye on so many babies. You are doing such a fantastic job raising your fry.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

X skully X said:


> Love your painted background! You’re very talented 💜 I love looking at your fry tank they are so stinking cute and they really look like mom or dad so so awesome. Sorry about the babies you have to float, I hope they are already pulling through. It’s gotta be hard keeping an eye on so many babies. You are doing such a fantastic job raising your fry.


Thank you, that is so nice of you to say! All the floating babies are still alive so that's good 
I'll attach a good photo of my painting so you can see it clearly, it was a fun abstract-ish experiment.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

All is well, I moved the fry that were in the cup to a bigger container still sitting on top. All still doing well.
















Some of the darker ones have red ventrals, its cool.






























Maybe something spooky like Ghost or Specter for his name.


----------



## X skully X

Wow your art experiment turned out fantastic! It really speaks to me, I’m a Pisces. I like the name spook, one year we got three black kittens on Halloween and we named them boo, spook and twitch 😆 they were cool cats. Just thought I’d throw that out there for your spooky name ideas 😊


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Thanks! I hadn't painted fish before and didn't want to try for realism as I knew it'd be tough. My boyfriend is a Pisces too, thats awesome. Thanks for the name ideas! My black cat is named Midnight and she's like my little minion. 😍


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Good news! So I had 7 fry in the surface container for observation - 3 because they were tiny and not good at swimming, and 4 because they had the S shape and weren't swimming well. Today I released 4 back into the rest of the tank because they're doing great. The ones left are 2 of the tiny fry and 1 of the S shaped ones. Relieved they are pulling through.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Oops I missed a fry! There are 4 remaining in the surface container, 3 tiny shrimpy fry and 1 S shaped.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I have separated the smaller half of the spawn from the bigger half just so I can make sure the smaller ones are getting enough to eat. 
There is a bully among them because I notice bits of fins missing but I've only witnessed chasing and staring down, no biting. 
I am learning more about shipping so if anyone is interested in buying one let me know because it might be a possibility.
Tomorrow they will be 8 and 10 weeks old so I'll post some pictures


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I couldn't wait till tomorrow, here's some photos of Azymondias.  





















*



































*Just like his dad, he's gotta always have a nest.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I separated the other 2 siblings from the rest of the spawn in hopes of lessening bullying. I didn't see them specifically biting but maybe having the 2 biggest fry removed will lower aggression in others. 🤨 Idk, I'm also undecided on their genders.
I'm gonna call the bigger one Cloud and I'm guessing he's a boy.























I'm gonna call the smaller one Pyrrah and I'm guessing she's a girl.























And here's a picture of them both:









There's another fry thats been standing out and I loophole their coloring, its a lot like Clouds but a darker face. I'm calling them "Squall" as requested by my dad. 😊























I think there will be more fry with these colors. If anyone thinks they might want to purchase a fry in June, please let me know so I can plan accordingly. 💜


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Squall lightened up a lot overnight, do you think he's marble/koi or something? I have no experience with them so idk what to think.
(Center top of photo)









(Center)









(center blending in with log)









(Center right)










Here's some other fry getting more coloring.









This one will probably end up with colors like Pyrrah and the Zubeia(mother)









Several are developing darker blue like Zym and Avizandum(dad) who is cobalt blue.









Some are light still.










So because I've separated the smaller half from the larger half of the spawn, I think there'll be 2 separate sets of grown fry.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Update on the original fry  these photos are from Sunday.
Pyrrah has darkened up a lot since being moved into her own section of my 15 gallon tank. She is a jumper big time and I've never had a jumper before so I'm being extra careful. A couple of the smaller fry are also jumpers.















Cloud















And here's Zym








showing off with a flare, I'm impressed with his shape.








and his nest has increased XD


----------



## CosmicSyringe

This might sound dumb but I'm gonna switch Squall and Clouds names. So the bigger older sibling is now Squall and the smaller mostly white guy is Cloud.
Here's photos of Cloud, I think he looks like a koi betta. There's some others that are lightening up like him too.























Heres some of the other fry coloring up.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I moved the smaller fry to my 6.7 gallon tank so the bigger fry have the 20 gallon all to themselves now.








Here's Cloud and a blue fry. Cloud became all white (cellophane?) As of 2 days ago.








I think this is the biggest fry in the grow out tank, I'm betting he's gonna turn out looking like Zym.








this guy looks cool, I bet this fry will turn out looking like Squall!








Speaking of Squall, look at him now! Also, he's had a bubble nest competition going with Zym for the last couple days. That's a full half-moon tail right?






















And here's Zym








And Pyrrah


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I've done some jarring in the last few days of the most aggressive fry but I'm still having trouble telling genders. I shine a light through the body but I just haven't gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## Rana

They're so pretty! What a lovely variety of blues, and the bigg'uns are looking mighty fine.

Just out of curiosity, have any shown the EE trait? I don't know enough about its genetics to know if it would show up in a first-generation spawn. 


If you're having trouble sexing by looking for ovaries, you can absolutely use "secondary" traits to help. IMO they're not as conclusive but if you get good at identifying them, they can definitely be helpful. The most clear traits I can think of are that males have a larger "beard" membrane which unfolds when they flare, it sticks out like a ruff while females mostly won't extend past the gill covers. The other sign is ventrals that are thick/broad and generally large, since even Plakat males will- usually- have larger ventrals than females. Long-finned females may have long ventrals, but they tend to be thinner. But these traits are sometimes not clear especially when the bettas are young, and there's always cases of females with thick ventrals and males who haven't grown a "beard" etc.

Sexing all those fry is definitely something I don't envy about people who raise spawns!


----------



## maeusespeck

I think your fry have now a size and age where you should be able to see the eggspot on the females. It’s simpler to see on dark ones. A little white point at their belly’s just where their ventrals are. 
But until you like to sell them it’s not that important what gender they are, even aggressive females have to be jarred
And some of your fry definitely have the marble gen, but I think more that they will going to be grizzle like your Squall than koi


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Thank you both so much for responding!! I completely forgot about the egg spot.
Rana, I just read yesterday that EE is very recessive and only up to a third will develop it. I'm guessing maybe a few of mine might at most.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I'm in the process of setting up my sisters 29 gallon tank for the bigger spawn to grow out in. I had to buy more plants so I'd have enough. Checked in with the people at my pet store and everything's still all set for them to help home the bettas I don't have space for.  
Just some random photos from a couple days ago.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

You can kinda see inside Clouds body here, no ovaries right? Still trying to get the hang of gender identification but I think a lot haven't developed yet.








Zym's ventrals have turned white 






























"Mommmmm, stop taking pictures of me!" 























I like the grizzle coloration








Sorry for dirty glass.


----------



## Rana

I love seeing them color up, they're so cute! And Zym is turning into quite the stunner~


Cloud (assuming we're talking about the same fish) looks male to me! The pic's blurry so it's hard to be 100%, but I don't see any indications of developing ovaries. I've put some lines on your photo to illustrate what I'm looking for:









The red line shows off his round belly. The blue line is pointed to a triangle shape, so you might be fooled into thinking of ovaries- _but_ look at the green line, which is his spine. The blue triangle is very high up in his body and points up towards his spine. That's actually more of his main organs, I believe the kidneys. By the time a betta is all grown up, the shape is more compact and harder to differentiate from the main mass of his stomach area.

The real key is that the area under his spine is totally shadow-free, which means (based on this pic) he's most likely male.


To compare, here's my "baby" Polaris when she was about 2.5 months old (estimated), you can _just_ make out the beginnings of ovaries in this picture. Ovaries are always in the lower half of the body and do not point up towards the spine.








I've used the same colors- red for stomach, blue for kidneys, and green for spine. The yellow triangle is her ovaries, which were fairly small at that age but are now quite large and obvious, even though she herself is still just a little bean.


Good luck sexing the rest of the spawn! You've only got what, a hundred more to go?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

@Rana thank you so much! I didn't see your comment till now but you answered exactly what I needed answered!  Your girl Polaris is so cute!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I will be putting the fry in the 29 gallon tomorrow


----------



## X skully X

Wow! That one with the black face is so cool! They are all adorable. Looking at them now it’s almost Hard to believe they were practically the size of eyelashes at the beginning!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I love the one with the dark face too, there's been others but they marbled I think.


----------



## Zellie

super amazing transformations! I noticed that they all colored up a lot when separated. Beautiful colors and amazing variation! This is what makes it all worth it, I love seeing them grow.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Zellie: yes! It is so incredible to watch them, I feel so lucky ❤


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The biggest of the fry are in the 29 gallon now. There's more than I thought, I'm thinking there might be 100 in here. And at least 50 in the smaller group.







































































^ heres Pyrrah, she's in with the other fry now and not aggressive at all, just a pig.


----------



## Zellie

Beautiful!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

I need it....


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> I need it....


what do you need?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

3 fry, including Pyrrah, wedged themselves under that long log and couldn't get out. I noticed I hadn't seen Pyrrah in a few hours. I feel so bad  they didn't make it!
I moved the log vertically so they can't go under it now...


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

Nooo!

I need betta fry.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Nooo!
> 
> I need betta fry.


if you're interested in buying some let me know. Fingers crossed for you and your brothers breeding project though!


----------



## X skully X

Holy moly Cosmic! I’m so sorry! I had a glass skull laying sideways in my goldfish tank and one of them managed to wedge themselves under it probably looking for food 🙃 thankfully the skull is transparent so I SAW her trapped under it and got her out in time, my condolences. Sending you big hugs from afar 💜


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The smallest babies are now in my 15 gallon as of last night, filled only half way right now. I wanted to remove the sand but it wasn't siphoning like usual so I just left it. I transfer fry over to the big tank when they grow enough. 








Moved my divided bettas to my 20 gallon with an empty spot saved for whatever other boy I choose to keep. Not finished scaping this tank yet but this morning I woke to all 3 of the guys having a bubble nest competition! 








Fancy pants Prince Zym








Fabulous Squall








Avizandum has been getting some red in his ventrals and he still has blowout from flaring - should I be concerned about that? Is there things I can do to make it go away?









Heres one of the biggest fry from the 29 gallon, who I might end up keeping if his colors don't change too much. Poseidon would be a good name for him.








Heres the cute black faced one, he reminds me of an oreo. 








It was tough to get pictures of the fry today, they are all so much more active in a bigger tank but thats good.
Heres some "jarred" fry (currently kept in 1 gallon each):


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

MOLOKA'I AND MY NEW FEMALE SPAWNED!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> MOLOKA'I AND MY NEW FEMALE SPAWNED!


Omg! You guys gonna make a thread?! Please do!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

YES!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

I tried filming it but she said NO!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

she probably wants privacy, thats normal.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.

I know, they really like each other!

😁


----------



## X skully X

I’m definitely interested in getting a fish from you. I’d love to have one. 😍 id go buy another tank just for a cosmic baby fish LOL


----------



## CosmicSyringe

X skully X said:


> I’m definitely interested in getting a fish from you. I’d love to have one. 😍 id go buy another tank just for a cosmic baby fish LOL


AWW cool!  do you want anything specific colorwise/gender? I'm so excited! I need to order shipping supplies asap.


----------



## X skully X

Your black face marble babies are so so cute and I really really love the blue body babies that look like the Dad too. Gender I’m leaning to Male but if those black face marble babies are female I’d still love one. So I can be your “mailed” fish order 👍🏻 Shoot me a message whenever you’re ready to hash out details 🎉🎉


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The 5 I have jarred right now, colors of the last few may be a little pale due to stress from moving.
1








2








3








4








5








All these are available to adopt! I'll be ordering shipping supplies asap.


----------



## X skully X

Oh my goodness so cute. Can I claim #2? 😂 I saw your post yesterday but I had to have a serious think about it. Are you going to post theses guys in the for sale section here on the forum?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

X skully X said:


> Oh my goodness so cute. Can I claim #2? 😂 I saw your post yesterday but I had to have a serious think about it. Are you going to post theses guys in the for sale section here on the forum?


You certainly can! #2 is yours, but feel free to change your mind at any point between now and shipping.  I'm gonna PM you.
I may be mistaken but I thought you had to have like a selling business to post in that forum.


----------



## X skully X

Ah... I’m not sure about that either. I’ll have to check that out later when my fry are ready for homes too.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I jarred some more i thought people might want to adopt. Genders unknown.

6








7








8








9








10


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I've posted more in my thread for selling these fry, but here's some tank updates:
29 gallon where most of the fry are








15 gallon where the smaller fry are









I've noticed there is one ITTY BITTY baby fry from the smaller tank, i pulled it out today and jarred it so it can grow better. Its growth may be permanently stunted but won't know for a while. Its seriously tiny!
And right now I have 12 big fry jarred that I've been updating on in my fry for sale thread. I try to update their photos every 3-7 days.


----------



## X skully X

Wow! Just look at all those gorgeous babies! 🤩


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Heres the Itty bitty baby I found, he/she lives in their own container now with lots of space. I really hope they grow.
















These two have been jarred for a bit but haven't grown as much, if they are females ill put them back in the grow out tank.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I put 11 and 12 back in the tank as well as 2 from the second group that im pretty sure are girls.


----------



## fishowner550

Im in LOVE with 6 but sadly I dont have a tank for him.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

fishowner550 said:


> Im in LOVE with 6 but sadly I dont have a tank for him.


he's a beauty, isn't he?!
Well if you get another tank and still want one let me know 🙂


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I jarred the boys and put the girls back in the tank. The girl in upper right has a black band that connects her eyes, making it look like she is wearing glasses - its too cute!


----------



## fishowner550

Im might be getting a new tank in october (a 10 gallon) and im hoping that someone will have fry by the time its ready.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I am so pleased to say this boy is being shipped out to his new home today in Arizona! He's the first guy I jarred and the biggest, so I'm glad he doesn't have to live in a jar any more ❤
"#1"


----------



## Sergeant Betta




----------



## CosmicSyringe

These guys are probably going to their new homes next monday ❤ a local girl actually wants #8 which is awesome! Found me through reddit.

#6








#8








#10








#16








#17









Heres updated photos for reference/documentation:








Thankfully I'm starting to tell some are girls 🥰


----------



## Zellie

Awesome documentation! So organized. You got amazing colors. The purple marble is very unique.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Available fry right now, but some im not sure on gender still 😆









I'm hanging on to this guy (#8) for the girl a couple towns away till she gets her tank all ready. He's growing a lot!









Today I shipped #11, #21, and 5 females!
Oh, and #1 arrived in AZ in great condition a while ago 😊 so thankful.

I put 3, 4, and 5 on aquabid cuz I'd really like them to find homes soon since they're getting big! They're technically still available for adoption until I say otherwise. Its my first go at using aquabid so I hope i did everything right!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I haven't been getting any bids on aquabid so I put more details on there, hopefully it will help.

I've gotten 4ish types of floating plants over the last month, all are in my 20 long with Squall, Zym, mom, and dad. They've all had 5 gallon sections for a month or so now and I feel like I want to give them more space eventually. I discovered a blue leopard ramshorn snail that must have shown away on some floating plant, it grew quickly and is beautiful. Then I discovered a gold ramshorn snail, its smaller.

Heres an update on Zym and Squall!!
































































They aren't flaring in these photos, but I think they look like more than just halfmoons. I mean like rosetail or something? Im not good at telling some tail types though  I'm hoping someone can verify/correct me.


This monday I mailed boy #13 and a girl betta but I sent them to the wrong houses.... both the girls involved were extremely patient with me, i am incredibly thankful! I got them to mail the fish to each other after refunding them. So i lost money but its more important for them to be happy with their adopted bettas! ❤ They will arrive tomorrow at the correct houses!

Oh and the itty bitty tiny betta I discovered a while back is now the size of the smallest bigger ones! So he/she has grown a lot and hasn't had any trouble 😊


----------



## X skully X

They do seem to have extra ruffles on their fins. My Mavericks tail and anal fin looks more ruffled everyday probably because his fins are getting longer and longer lol
I’m not great with tail types either but I CAN say your babies are growing up beautifully!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

The previously itty bitty baby has surpassed the smaller fry in size so i realesed the baby into the group of smaller fry and they are doing super well. The fry looks a lot like what Pyrrah looked like which makes me happy ❤ 
A local girl picked up a betta today and im going to be shipping more on Monday. Gotta post more females though cuz lots of people are interested in them and they go fast!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Heres some updated photos. I took 13 larger suspected girls and put them in the 15 gallon as a temporary sorority till they're adopted.









I got my first bid on aquabid today! 😲 for #5. I wasn't expecting any bids, ive just been automatically relisting #3 and #5.
Only shipped one betta yesterday but already got 2 spoken for to ship next monday.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Zym is doing well, hasn't really changed in size for quite a while.





































Squall seems to be darkening back up like when he was younger. He's definitely bigger than Zym.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Been a while since I've updated. Shipped 3 females this week.
Heres some frmales I photographed today.








And some males I photographed a week ago.


----------



## bettafulaquatics

OH my goodness they're so pretty!!! I wish I had room!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Updated photos and cute story: so a month or so ago I realized one of the s.aller fry was really struggling to swim normally so I put them in a container with less water so they could reach the surface easier but still practice swimming. Theres a bit of an odd curve to their body but they've turned into an incredibly beautiful (possibly EE) red and blue boy. I will get photos eventually. Im going to be keeping him to make sure he is properly taken care of and has a good life.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

figured I better update!
I found another kinda deformed fry, a girl I think. I'll be keeping any deformed bettas to make sure they're properly cared for. Plus I think I have a weak spot for them.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Its been too long since I've updated.
I adopted out Zym, it was tough.
I'm out of state right now visiting my boyfriend.
I'll still be selling tons of females when I get back home.
Heres my handicap boy who still needs a name





























He swims normally, just looks a little different.


----------



## X skully X

Awe he is cute. His pectoral fins are huge lol. Have fun visiting! 💜🤘🏻💜


----------



## CosmicSyringe

I think ill name him Zuko!
I cant wait to see how he's grown when I get back home, I hope all my fish are doing well.


----------



## StrawberryCello

I've just skimmed through this thread and I'm just stunned by the beauty of your fish. You seem to really enjoy them, too, which is heartwarming. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CosmicSyringe

StrawberryCello said:


> I've just skimmed through this thread and I'm just stunned by the beauty of your fish. You seem to really enjoy them, too, which is heartwarming. Thanks for sharing!


Aww thanks so much for stopping by and you are so welcome! I love my betta children hehe 🥰


----------

